# Messed with the lemon and got the whole meringue



## tellner (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.local6.com/problemsolvers/11296472/detail.html

A Florida man was woken by a burglar in his bedroom. He opens a can of whoop-*** and hogties the intruder, then finds out it's a seventeen year old girl. A bored, stupid and damned lucky to be alive seventeen year old girl.
_
Addendum: The first person who says "I'd hit it!" gets kicked in the nadgers. Many, many times..._


----------



## Shuto (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd hit it?  Very clever.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 20, 2007)

She needs a different hobby.


----------



## tellner (Mar 20, 2007)

Shuto said:


> I'd hit it?  Very clever.



This is the Internet. If it weren't pre-empted someone would have made that old lame joke


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 20, 2007)

Silly silly girl!   


*Hards stares at the guys for the mere insinuation of the joke*


----------



## searcher (Mar 20, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> She needs a different hobby.


 

Agreed.   Somebody get this girl a lawnmower to push.


----------



## Shuto (Mar 20, 2007)

It may be old an lame to you tellner, but it's young and clever to me.  I guess I haven't been hanging out around here long enough... or maybe it's just that I've led a sheltered existence.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 20, 2007)

Thats funny

B


----------



## blackxpress (Mar 20, 2007)

Bored.  Yeah, right.  Meth addicted is more likely.


----------



## MJS (Mar 20, 2007)

Good for the homeowner.  Hopefully she'll learn her lesson, but something tells me that she'll be a repeat offender.

Mike


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, someone should hit it...with a leather strap many, many times.  Home invasion is VERY serious stuff.  She is extremely lucky not to have gotten a baseball bat to the head or worse.  Geesh!


----------



## tellner (Mar 20, 2007)

Considering that it's Florida she's lucky she didn't get shot.


----------



## green meanie (Mar 20, 2007)

searcher said:


> Agreed. Somebody get this girl a lawnmower to push.


 
Lol. Good call.


----------



## Jonathan (Mar 22, 2007)

MJS said:


> Good for the homeowner. Hopefully she'll learn her lesson, but something tells me that she'll be a repeat offender.
> 
> Mike


 
... just not at that particular house.


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 22, 2007)

MJS said:


> Good for the homeowner.  Hopefully she'll learn her lesson, but something tells me that she'll be a repeat offender.
> 
> Mike



I would wager the only lesson she learned is that she must try harder to not get her nose broken! 

She is damn lucky she didn't get shot full of holes.   In my house it would have been very likely she would get a double tap.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> I would wager the only lesson she learned is that she must try harder to not get her nose broken!
> 
> She is damn lucky she didn't get shot full of holes. In my house it would have been very likely she would get a double tap.


Didn't your state just get rid of the "Duty to retreat" law and replace it with a "right to defend" law?  That, IMHO, is something every state needs to do.  Had she done this in a lot of places she'd be suing for assault and maybe even attempting to say that the guy that hogtied her was a sexual predator for the whole "bondage" thing.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 22, 2007)

She's very lucky she wasn't killed and if you didn't tell me it was a girl I wouldn't have known. Let's hope she learned a lesson from this. I won't hold my breath though.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 22, 2007)

Someone needs to teach her to pick up a book and read when she gets bored.  Great way to expand your volcabulary, strengthen your mind and I have yet to hear of one incident of a book causing a broken nose.


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 22, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> Didn't your state just get rid of the "Duty to retreat" law and replace it with a "right to defend" law?  That, IMHO, is something every state needs to do.  Had she done this in a lot of places she'd be suing for assault and maybe even attempting to say that the guy that hogtied her was a sexual predator for the whole "bondage" thing.



You mean, as in recently?  Not sure.  I know that the state has always held to the belief of the Castle doctrine.  I will have to check on that.  Inside the home, I don't think we have ever had to retreat, but I do remember something somewhat recently that may have included being inside your vehicle.


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 22, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> if you didn't tell me it was a girl I wouldn't have known.




hahaha :rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 22, 2007)

My wife (before we were married) and I once wandered into someone else's house by mistake. We were going to my uncle's new house out in the country. It was dark and an unfamiliar place. He had said "Turn in the second stone driveway" but we turned in the second driveway, which was indeed stone. (His driveway turned out to be number four overall; the others were paved.) The door was open and no one was up--all as expected for our late arrival for his upcoming remarriage. We entered and walked through several rooms looking for a note or someone still up before we picked up a piece of mail addressed to a name unfamiliar to us and figured out that there was a problem. We left and next day told the story. Everyone kept reminding us that we could have been shot, esp. out there in the country. I understood, but it was an honest mistake! When the owners of that house found out they laughed.

_We_ would have been safer if they had locked their door, as it turns out.


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 22, 2007)

arnisador said:


> My wife (before we were married) and I once wandered into someone else's house by mistake. We were going to my uncle's new house out in the country. It was dark and an unfamiliar place. He had said "Turn in the second stone driveway" but we turned in the second driveway, which was indeed stone. (His driveway turned out to be number four overall; the others were paved.) The door was open and no one was up--all as expected for our late arrival for his upcoming remarriage. We entered and walked through several rooms looking for a note or someone still up before we picked up a piece of mail addressed to a name unfamiliar to us and figured out that there was a problem. We left and next day told the story. Everyone kept reminding us that we could have been shot, esp. out there in the country. I understood, but it was an honest mistake! When the owners of that house found out they laughed.
> 
> _We_ would have been safer if they had locked their door, as it turns out.



:erg:  Wow! Glad you didn't run into trouble!  I don't leave my doors unlocked.   I have never heard of anyone ever doing that.  I am sure it happens every great once in a while.


----------



## tellner (Mar 22, 2007)

I believe, but am not entirely sure, that while the Castle Doctrine has not be re-inforced in all States none still mandates a duty to retreat in your own home, especially when the criminal is between you and the exit.


----------



## charyuop (Mar 22, 2007)

Huhumm....silly teenager? bored? lucky to be alive?    I read the article and it says she was armed! Lucky is the homeowner...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 22, 2007)

But is she still bored? 

Sitting in a cell can be pretty exciting


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 22, 2007)

tellner said:


> I believe, but am not entirely sure, that while the Castle Doctrine has not be re-inforced in all States none still mandates a duty to retreat in your own home, especially when the criminal is between you and the exit.


The way I understand the law here in Virginia is that if you have the opportunity to evacuate safely then you must.  If the criminal is between you and the exit or if there is someone else (wife, child) in the house that needs protection then you are allowed to defend yourself.  If, however, you can get out without fighting the intruder you must.  This thread has got me wondering exactly what the law is now and I'm gonna do some research into the specifics.


----------



## Jonathan (Mar 22, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> The way I understand the law here in Virginia is that if you have the opportunity to evacuate safely then you must. If the criminal is between you and the exit or if there is someone else (wife, child) in the house that needs protection then you are allowed to defend yourself. If, however, you can get out without fighting the intruder you must. This thread has got me wondering exactly what the law is now and I'm gonna do some research into the specifics.


 
Really?  I thought that got amended recently... or is that only in DC and/or Maryland?


----------



## tellner (Mar 22, 2007)

Now, I'm not a lawyer. This isn't a legitimate legal opinion. But when I did research on these topics Massachusetts was the last hold out. That was better than a decade ago. The case law that I saw seemed pretty unanimous - no duty to retreat within your home. This could be wrong, but that's what the words on the paper seemed to indicate.


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 23, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> But is she still bored?
> 
> Sitting in a cell can be pretty exciting


 

I guess it really depends on who you are sitting in a cell with...  :uhohh:


----------

